

EEG Brainwave-Controlled Pong Game - Hydraulix989
http://people.ece.cornell.edu/land/courses/ece4760/FinalProjects/s2012/cwm55/cwm55_mj294/index.html

======
shinyfoil
Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I seriously question how much actual alpha wave
activation they're getting if they're just measuring it from the frontal
electrodes (Fp1/2 and G). Chances are they're just measuring muscle activity
from the person wrinkling their forehead. The more reliable method would be to
look at mu inhibition, since you'd actually be able to measure things other
than muscle movements.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Right, very good point. We did notice eye movement and blinking artifacts
showing up as well, and we were initially skeptical for these very same
reasons.

We also implemented an alternative control scheme using mu suppression which
we tried measuring using C3, C4, and Cz. This worked by having the user
imagine (or actually move) their hands or feet to control the paddle movement.
The other thing was that we actually used back of the head (mastoid) and right
ear lobe instead of G.

The last thing I'd like to mention is that frontal alpha measurement is all
over the research literature -- commercial products exist that use headbands
to measure alpha activity. We noticed increases in alpha wave spectral power
when the subject was relaxing or meditating -- precisely when the subject
would least likely be scrunching their forehead. This was noticed even in
neurofeedback applications when the subjects were not playing the game.

------
Hydraulix989
There's a YouTube video up at <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYQfdA2tXbc>

------
Aeronova
Looks really interesting, I want to try it out!

------
Kleptine
Very cool!

------
j9r10s
awesome!

------
luigamero
bump

------
Sidewinder211
bump

